# Boiler install Question



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey there i was working on one today but it didnt seem right to me.. 2 boilers but the setup didn't seem right so i drew a diagram to see what yah think.. to me it dosn't run effiect ..


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

To me it seem that the pump pushs the water... then the rec pump pulls it into the inlet boiler heats it .. gets pushed up and then some back into other boiler and then out and thru supply to building.. just stright TEES 2" copper.. 

----------|-------|----------|----------|--------
| | | | 


inlet outlet inlet outlet


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Its correct, more or less, however building pump could be better placed.

Its called primary/secondary, the boilers being the primary loops injecting heat into the secondary loop which in this case looks to be a building heating system loop. 

This system is applied for many reasons including smaller higher efficient boilers, boiler redundancy, multi-fuel boilers, and mostly when building flow requirements are more or less that boiler flow capabilities or operating temps (low).

Tee spacing is critical for proper thermal transfer between primaries/secondary.

Usually the twin boilers are staged by indoor/outdoor/water temp.


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

well we had no heat calls yesterday.. bunch of rads air locked... that all fixed up... the system i was told uses more fuel then 2 bigger buildings put togther.. after i heard that i thought something is wrong.. to mee there should be a manifold for inlet 
and manifold for outlet no... like this pic.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

evilcyrus said:


> well we had no heat calls yesterday.. bunch of rads air locked... that all fixed up... the system i was told uses more fuel then 2 bigger buildings put togther.. after i heard that i thought something is wrong.. to mee there should be a manifold for inlet
> and manifold for outlet no... like this pic.


Yes another and BETTER WAY, thats why I said earlier its correct more or less.


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

I belive tee spaciing should be no more then 4 pipe diameters. your first drawing would have supply from boiler 1 feeding thru boiler 2 befor it feed the system. your second drawing is the right way to stage modular boilers, but you should have check valves on your supplies before the manifold


----------

